# Post your singlespeed 2022 edition



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I thought I would add a new post to post your singlespeed. The previous one in from 2007.

I'll go first. This is my Bianchi DISS vintage 2002. I bought this bike new and pretty much stripped all the components off of it and installed better, lighter and cooler components on it. I first installed a RockShox Tullio fork, a Hurricane Zeke crankset, Hope brakes, an Easton EC70 seatpost. For the wheels, I had a friend who is an awesome wheelbuilder, lace a Tioga Disc to a special disc singlespeed hub and for the front I used a Zipp carbon front wheel(very early carbon/ aluminum wheel) I rode it this way for years, changing things here and there over the years. Over the years I tried different things on this bike, even mounting a 27.5" fork and wheels to try out.. Eventually I switched out the fork to a custom Cannondale Lefty fork adapted to fit the bikes 1 1/8" steerer tube. Rode it almost exclusively until 2011 when I bought a geared full suspension Santa Cruz Blur XC. The Bianchi pretty much sat in my garage until late last year when I decided update the bike with a dedicated 27.5 wheelset, a carbon Truvativ XX crankset that I had laying around and I finally got around to machining a drop crown so that I could use the 26" Lefty fork to be used with 27.5" wheels.
This bike rides great and I'm again having fun riding singlespeed again(although not exclusively)

































  








Weekend 650b conversion




__
Hurricane Jeff


__
Oct 19, 2010




 this photo is from the thread &quot;Weekend 650b conversion&quot; in the Mountain Bike Forums...


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

chumba sendero XL. Derby rims. 240 hubs. King bits. Easton bits. Love love this bike!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowofBob (Aug 16, 2019)

Here's my Ibis T-29 XL. Pic is slightly outdated as I switched the dropper post from the Koryak to a Fox Transfer. Also running a Barzo up front now after too many washouts on the Mezcal. Going to try to get on some more rides this spring to see if I can convince myself to switch from geared to single speed for some races this year.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Esker Japhy. I’ve been on this thing since the Japhy very first came out and I absolutely love it.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

jct said:


> chumba sendero XL. Derby rims. 240 hubs. King bits. Easton bits. Love love this bike!


Avocado Sendero looks fantastic. How are you liking the XL with the stock geo? I made a few tweaks to the geo chart for the Sendero I have coming in the next few months, mostly because I wanted a slightly longer reach than the XL allowed and a couple more mm's on the chainstays to match. Part of me wishes I'd gone for the stock numbers, though, just to keep the wheelbase a bit shorter.


----------



## Kevin Matherne (Jul 27, 2021)

Here is my 1st SS build. Sworks epic medium frame/seatpost with sid ultimate sl with brain, xtr cranks and pedals, trickstuff ebb, hope xcr brakes, custom wheel set with dt 180 hubs, sworks fastracks, wolftooth chainring, surley cogs, syncros bars, and a Chinese seat. Its a 17.5 lb rocket 🚀


----------



## Kevin Matherne (Jul 27, 2021)

Kevin Matherne said:


> Here is my 1st SS build. Sworks epic medium frame/seatpost with sid ultimate sl with brain, xtr cranks and pedals, trickstuff ebb, hope xcr brakes, custom wheel set with dt 180 hubs, sworks fastracks, wolftooth chainring, surley cogs, syncros bars, and a Chinese seat. Its a 17.5 lb











wrong wheelset on 1st pics. Here is final build on wheels


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

gubbinalia said:


> Avocado Sendero looks fantastic. How are you liking the XL with the stock geo? I made a few tweaks to the geo chart for the Sendero I have coming in the next few months, mostly because I wanted a slightly longer reach than the XL allowed and a couple more mm's on the chainstays to match. Part of me wishes I'd gone for the stock numbers, though, just to keep the wheelbase a bit shorter.


hi gub. it fits me well. i'm 6'3" with average proportions and consider myself very flexible. my other SS is a size large Jabberwocky(last iteration). going from the jabber to the Ssendero was a welcome change...more reach, stack, slacker and just a larger frame in general. there's a lot more room for when i stand and pedal. i'm running the sliders about 1/3 of the way from slammed fwd. the most tangible feeling b/w the bikes when i swap back in forth is the higher BB of the SSendero. i think the BB drop on the XL is around 45mm. very playful! you're gonna love your bike!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

2008 Seven Verve: only thing carbon is the saddle rails. Geared at 32-21, it’s 21 pounds of magic carpet ride:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Esker Japhy. I’ve been on this thing since the Japhy very first came out and I absolutely love it.
> 
> View attachment 1965934


Awesome photo, SSS!
=sParty


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

My 2018 SC Chameleon

2016 Pike RCT3 140mm
RF Turbine 175 cranks
34t Wolftooth round ring
22t Niner Ti cog
Hope OS30 BB
Cane Creek 40 HS
RF SixC 800mm Bars
RF Stem 60mm
XTR 2 piston brakes 180 rotors
Reverb 150mm Dropper
Hope Pro II front hub 32h
I9 Torch Boost rear hub 32h
DT XM481 rims
Maxxis Dissector 2.4 f
Maxxis Forekaster 2.35 r


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)




----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

jct said:


> hi gub. it fits me well. i'm 6'3" with average proportions and consider myself very flexible. my other SS is a size large Jabberwocky(last iteration). going from the jabber to the Ssendero was a welcome change...more reach, stack, slacker and just a larger frame in general. there's a lot more room for when i stand and pedal. i'm running the sliders about 1/3 of the way from slammed fwd. the most tangible feeling b/w the bikes when i swap back in forth is the higher BB of the SSendero. i think the BB drop on the XL is around 45mm. very playful! you're gonna love your bike!


Awesome, that's great feedback. Thanks! I'm curious about that high BB, I got the explanation from Vince @ Chumba about why they're designing around less BB drop (pedaling through chunky terrain and whatnot), but I'm not sure how it's going to feel on the trail. Definitely going to be an adjustment coming from 60mm+ of BB drop on my last 3-4 hardtails.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

2010 Coconino Cruiser
2021 Coconino straight blade fork
Myth bars with crossbar
Bonty Assym ceramic rims, King hubs, Ti spokes
RF 175 Turbine cranks w/ 34T round ring/ 20T I9 Ti cog/ E13 BB
Thomson Materpiece post and 50mm DH stem
Selle San Marcos saddle
Avid Black Ops V's with Altek levers
King no name HS
Every single bolt is Ti
WTB 2.4 Mutano/ WTB 2.35 Prowler SS


----------



## craig2007 (Jul 2, 2008)

Chumba Stella wt 120 mm fork 2.4 front tire and 2.25 rear. I have two of them wt a combined 15,000 miles. They are a blast to ride! One is 32/22 for the trails nearby that have a lot of climbing and chunk and the other is 32/18 for more mellow and flowy local networks. Components are the same on each bike which makes it easy to swap between bikes when needed. Located in Western Massachusetts where there are a dozen of networks nearby that are singlespeed friendly.


----------



## chuzzle (Oct 23, 2020)

Up at Green Woodlands (NH).


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Kevin Matherne said:


> Here is my 1st SS build. Sworks epic medium frame/seatpost with sid ultimate sl with brain, xtr cranks and pedals, trickstuff ebb, hope xcr brakes, custom wheel set with dt 180 hubs, sworks fastracks, wolftooth chainring, surley cogs, syncros bars, and a Chinese seat. Its a 17.5 lb rocket 🚀
> View attachment 1965942
> 
> View attachment 1965943


17 lbs. that’s awesome. Throw a rigid fork and imagine the possibilities…


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Chumba Sendero Ti (medium) with I9 carbon wheels, Rekon 2.6s and a 120 SID fork.
23 lbs on the nose, this thing is the cats meow!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

milehi said:


> 2010 Coconino Cruiser
> 2021 Coconino straight blade fork
> Myth bars with crossbar
> Bonty Assym ceramic rims, King hubs, Ti spokes
> ...


Party foul. You can't describe a cool bike and not post a picture. 

Must include pics people.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

gsteitz said:


> Chumba Sendero Ti (medium) with I9 carbon wheels, Rekon 2.6s and a 120 SID fork.
> 23 lbs on the nose, this thing is the cats meow!


Sweet! Is this prior to the 3d-printed yoke?


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

Kevin Matherne said:


> wrong wheelset on 1st pics. Here is final build on wheels


How did you tension that chain?


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

G-Choro said:


> Sweet! Is this prior to the 3d-printed yoke?


Yep, this was prototype #2 pre-yoke. All geo is identical though with the exception of a custom 95mm HT.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

My only MTB - 1999 Trek 9900 Pro Issue frame with Manitou SX-Ti fork. I could probably be faster on a new, squishy, big-wheel bike, but I really don't need to go faster. This thing is a ton of fun every time.


----------



## pushinpixels (Jul 4, 2007)

2009 Surly Karate Monkey, it's the exact opposite of long, low, slack. Still fun!








I extra love the leverage with 185mm Surly Mr. Whirly cranks.


----------



## Floyd1715 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

craig2007 said:


> Chumba Stella wt 120 mm fork 2.4 front tire and 2.25 rear. I have two of them wt a combined 15,000 miles. They are a blast to ride! One is 32/22 for the trails nearby that have a lot of climbing and chunk and the other is 32/18 for more mellow and flowy local networks. Components are the same on each bike which makes it easy to swap between bikes when needed. Located in Western Massachusetts where there are a dozen of networks nearby that are singlespeed friendly.


Steel singlespeed and WMA trails -- That's a beautiful meeting point of bike and terrain, I gotta say. Are you a B-St/Earl's rider? I've learned to love those networks over the years, especially for early/late-season riding when stuff up north is snowed-in or too wet to ride. With the unpredictable chunk levels of those trails I find that 29er wheels, dropper posts, forks that ride high in the travel, and low(ish) SS gearing definitely helps!


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

For the first time in 20 years of mountain biking, I am without a singlespeed this year. Technically I have a single speed wheel and a salsa timberjack but I haven't put it on yet.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

Floyd1715 said:


> View attachment 1966054


Nice, you pull off a magic gear on that, 32X20?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Karate Monkey, current version
120mm Fox 34 fork designed for 27.5+ tires
29" tires, Industry 9 1-1 rear hub, oval 30/19 gear combo, Spank Spike pedals
PNW Bachelor 150mm post, TRP Slate 4 brakes, SQLabs 12°backsweep alu bar, TOGS


















this is a medium frame, I'm 5,9" and use a 70mm stem to make it fit comfortably. still a little cramped in some conditions. might replace it with something a bit roomier in the near future.


----------



## Floyd1715 (Apr 20, 2019)

SSsteel4life said:


> Nice, you pull off a magic gear on that, 32X20?


I did at first. I was super pumped. Have had a little chain stretch over time and have a Singleator on it now.


----------



## Kevin Matherne (Jul 27, 2021)

G-Choro said:


> How did you tension that chain?


Eccentric – Trickstuff


----------



## craig2007 (Jul 2, 2008)

gubbinalia said:


> Steel singlespeed and WMA trails -- That's a beautiful meeting point of bike and terrain, I gotta say. Are you a B-St/Earl's rider? I've learned to love those networks over the years, especially for early/late-season riding when stuff up north is snowed-in or too wet to ride. With the unpredictable chunk levels of those trails I find that 29er wheels, dropper posts, forks that ride high in the travel, and low(ish) SS gearing definitely helps!











Yep, I ride B Street and Earls all the time, along with Facing Rock in Ludlow and Eaglebrook trails in Deerfield. Either going up or down. Changed to SS seven years ago after thirty years of riding and never had so much fun, especially with both Stellas 😎


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

craig2007 said:


> Yep, I ride B Street and Earls all the time, along with Facing Rock in Ludlow and Eaglebrook trails in Deerfield. Either going up or down. Changed to SS seven years ago after thirty years of riding and never had so much fun, especially with both Stellas 😎


Right on! Fantastic to hear that those B-St. trails still generate the enthusiasm they once did... growing up in central MA those were always the promised land. The out-of-the-way loops that go up into the Holyoke Range seem more overgrown than they once were, but the main stuff seems to get a good amount of maintenance work.

Beautiful pic, too. Looks like the climb up Far East. Nothing like a mossy damp day in the forest...

Gonna go sit on the trainer tonight and prepare for some early spring SS rides...


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

One more shot of the Japhy without the bikepacking setup. I need to get back Oregon ASAP.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Requisite dip in the Gulf of Mexico at the end of the CFiTT race...


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

2012 Giant Anthem
RP23 shock
Reba 100mm fork
4iiii power meter
WTB Freq Team i25 rims on Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs
iKon & Forekaster tyres
AB 32t oval ring and 22t Surly cog
Zee clutched tensioner
Giant Contact 150mm dropper
Prologo Nago saddle
XTR Race pedals
Spank vibrocore 50mm rise 750mm bars
90mm +6° stem
Specialized BG Contour grips
Shimano M4100 4 pot brakes with Galfer pads


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Still riding my 2008 Trek 69er. Down to one Mtn bike again. New oval chainring this fall.


----------



## Az_DesertRat (Jul 23, 2021)

Here is my Steel Spotty!!









... and a picture with my riding buddies SS whips!! Specialzed Fuse .. Pipedream Moxie .. Spot Rocker


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Winter mode with studded tires for my rigid (or should I say “fully-rigid”) Chumba Stella Ti.


----------



## dvsone81 (Oct 12, 2021)

ARC/Medium/i9 Hydra/270 Trail wheels/currently running 30x18


----------



## Bens0253 (12 mo ago)

Super E said:


> Winter mode with studded tires for my rigid (or should I say “fully-rigid”) Chumba Stella Ti.
> View attachment 1966402


Mind sharing your rear cage and fender set-up? Is your rear cage bolt on at the seatstay? Fender bolt on at a seatstay crossbar? Looking hard at the sendero. Did you consider The Stella steel at all?


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

Reeb Dikeylous 2 Gates Carbon Drive


----------



## Averyone (Apr 22, 2018)

First SS in ten years. Turned 40 last year and figured it’s time to suffer more. I have always wanted a Honzo ST and now I have one. Stoked. Bring on the pain cave.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Bens0253 said:


> Mind sharing your rear cage and fender set-up? Is your rear cage bolt on at the seatstay? Fender bolt on at a seatstay crossbar? Looking hard at the sendero. Did you consider The Stella steel at all?


Rack is a Tumbleweed T-rack:








T Rack


The T rack is a lightweight (500 grams), minimalist bag support rack rated for 30lbs of weight on top of the platform that offers the ability to mount extra water bottles or dry bags by using the built in triple bottle cage mounts on the side of each rack leg. The racks are made of Chromoly...



tumbleweed.cc





Very minimalist. I devised a mount to allow attaching a King Cage and Revelate Design Polecat or Salsa Anything bags at a slant to prevent my heel from hitting the bag.










The fender is a Mudhugger. They work incredibly well. Mudhugger USA

And yes I did consider the steel Stella, but I was obsessed with getting a Ti frame for some reason. I like the Ti a lot, but I wouldn’t hesitate to get a steel frame. I should have a steel Sendero soon.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

No the best pic of my Univega Alpina, which I saved from Craigslist in Chicago, had it repainted an obnoxious pink, and loved it to death! ENO Eccentric hub makes this possible. Otherwise I'd just be a dumbass.


----------



## mambarider9 (Mar 17, 2014)

Dream build 👏👏👏


----------



## Rynee (Aug 11, 2014)

Riding my 2013 Honzo St SS since 2019 at least I recon. I really enjoy the exercise of single speeding, and I use it to complement trail running to prep for spartan races. 

Oneup oval front and surly cog rear
2° Superstar slackerizer and reverse 10mm crown race to balance stack
Roox cockpit, xt brakes, chromag grips and Tioga pedals. Liking the flats with the oval ring, but I'm getting clip less curious for SS due to several posts on here. . 
KS drop zone Dropper, Titec El Norte saddle
Rs revelation (as stock) 
Wtb st i23 on formula hubs, Tubeless dhf /hr2 (mounted backwards for increased grip)


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

On one inbred . First built it up 2012 still my only ss


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

jay91_ss said:


> On one inbred . First built it up 2012 still my only ss


I dig it!


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

My new singlespeed for 2022. Prep for race season starts tomorrow. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bens0253 (12 mo ago)

Super E said:


> Rack is a Tumbleweed T-rack:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Super helpful. The Sendero just fits the bill and seems like a great group of folks working there.


----------



## Bosco1911 (Aug 17, 2014)

Kevin Matherne said:


> Eccentric – Trickstuff


Careful with that. Friend of mine did this with a EBB on his specialized epic and cracked his frame in that exact location


----------



## Kevin Matherne (Jul 27, 2021)

Bosco1911 said:


> Careful with that. Friend of mine did this with a EBB on his specialized epic and cracked his frame in that exact location


They went back to treaded bb’s on their frames in lieu of pf thus the Trickstuff ebb and 24 mm crankset needed for it. I do not believe that will be an issue as the ebb bolt locking pressure is within itself and that area is not in the frame.


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Marino frame w/ custom geo.
2016 Fox 36 @ 140mm
27.5x2.6" Schwalbe Smart Sam w/ DD casing
Wheels off a Polygon bike as well at the MT200 brakes and Deore cranks 
Brand-X finishing kit (bars, saddle, stem)
Boone Ti 18t cog with 32t chainring
Tranzx dropper

Perfect for our mellow (up down effort) trails we have locally. Loves the technical rock sections.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

First race on the FSSS...
32/22 gearing - could have gone to 32/21 or even 20, but it wouldn't have been enough to make up any places and would have had to run even more than I did.
Mezcals at 20r/18f psi were very fast rolling but otherwise sketchy af in the corners and under brakes on the hard pack granite sand.
The Rekon Races or even the Renegade/Fasttrak combo would have been better.
The Mezcals seem like they'd suit an XCM or brevet type race more.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Just set her back up SS.


----------



## nedrapier (Jun 11, 2008)

Loving the Honzos!

Here's my 1999 Dekerf. I should get a better pic. More stick, less ick!


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Naw, that's a perfect picture! At first glance I thought it had splatter paint, but mud is even cooler


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

nedrapier said:


> Loving the Honzos!
> 
> Here's my 1999 Dekerf. I should get a better pic. More stick, less ick!


Ace 👍


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

Here’s my Vassago Optimus. I9 Hydra/Nox wheels, Pike Select 130, One Up V2 dropper. It’s a fun time, and the MTB I ride the most here in DFW.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

I've owned this bike about 10 years. Lots of race time on it. I recently restored its dignity after being robbed for donor parts. Got some upgrades along the way. 24lbs with everything. Lightest bike I own. Stiff acceleration. -1 angle headset which helps some. Completely irrational. Hope it lasts.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

S-Works Epic converted to SS. Currently using a Paul chain tensioner but have a Trickstuff EBB on order. 19 lb rocket.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Carl and Chase2wheels have fun factory SS bikes!!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Here's one of my SS bikes for 2022- Krampus with 32x22 gearing


----------



## Kevin Matherne (Jul 27, 2021)

My epic ht ss was so nice of a ride that I just converted my fs epiv evo to being a ss with a Paul Melvin tensioner. Works wonderfully.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Kevin Matherne said:


> My epic ht ss was so nice of a ride that I just converted my fs epiv evo to being a ss with a Paul Melvin tensioner. Works wonderfully.
> View attachment 1972552


Looks awesome. You inspired me to convert my Epic Hardtail. Currently using a Paul chain tensioner but have a Trickstuff ebb on order.


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

Converted my Stanton Sherpa to ss 
32x19 for now


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Trickstuff ebb arrived and installed. Had to go to a 32x19 to get the tension right. Will probably go to a 34x19 as I think the current gearing will be too easy. Or perhaps a 1/2 link chain. Will see.


----------



## 916062 (Aug 3, 2021)

Surly Krampus currently in winter commute mode. Summer mode gets a dropper and susp fork. 30-18 gearing. 1yr on since converting to SS and it's an absolute blast to ride!


----------



## Jp716 (Aug 19, 2016)

Here’s my SIR9 with some shiny bits added over the winter. That’s a pretty sweet gap in the background, if anyone’s feeling extra sendy.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

jay91_ss said:


> View attachment 1974226
> 
> Converted my Stanton Sherpa to ss
> 32x19 for now


Is that the new gen sherpa or previous? What find of dropouts are those?


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

SSsteel4life said:


> Is that the new gen sherpa or previous? What find of dropouts are those?


MK2 I think ?
You used to be able to buy the ss drop outs from Stanton. There just horizontal 135mm dropouts


----------



## Wolverine1094 (Dec 4, 2021)

$100 local CL find..need to figure a way to tighten chain a bit…21 pounds w/0 any fancy stuff. Built on 420, 1987!!! May invest about $50 to bring up the bars a bit…


----------



## Mtbdavefl (10 mo ago)

So. Much. Fun.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

working out the gearing


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

theMISSIONARY said:


> working out the gearing


Take your time with the gearing. Get familiar with the bike and its sweet spot of performance. Soon enough, you'll have a stack of chainrings and cogs on the bench with a few chains to mess with.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

BansheeRune said:


> Take your time with the gearing. Get familiar with the bike and its sweet spot of performance. Soon enough, you'll have a stack of chainrings and cogs on the bench with a few chains to mess with.


yes I am getting that impression currently, I have 32oval with a 21t(27.5 x2.4) which is way too easy, the only other cog I have is a 16t 

more bike parts!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

theMISSIONARY said:


> yes I am getting that impression currently, I have 32oval with a 21t(27.5 x2.4) which is way too easy, the only other cog I have is a 16t
> 
> more bike parts!


 That 16 is a huge change for taller ratio. A couple teeth smaller for the rear will stiffen it up some without going too far. Annnnd, after a few weeks of getting some bike time in, you might well want a couple teeth smaller at that time.

I have nailed down several cogs that I use with a 30 up front. 14, 16 and 18. I run the 14 mostly but sometimes ascending is foremost and the 18 goes on. I like the Surly cogs for low cost.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Just geared up to 32/21 for next weeks XC race. The 22 rear was a bit spinny on the rollers and flats. Still had to run some sections.


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

chase2wheels said:


> S-Works Epic converted to SS. Currently using a Paul chain tensioner but have a Trickstuff EBB on order. 19 lb rocket.
> View attachment 1972282


How did you get your Melvin to work with your Surly cogs? Mine skips. I had to use a Wolftooth cog.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

allroy71 said:


> How did you get your Melvin to work with your Surly cogs? Mine skips. I had to use a Wolftooth cog.


Looks like there is only just enough chain wrap going on with that tensioner.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

allroy71 said:


> How did you get your Melvin to work with your Surly cogs? Mine skips. I had to use a Wolftooth cog.


It took some time to get it aligned. For me, “perfect” alignment was key. The first test ride had it skipping. I also use a 8-speed/single speed sram chain. Maybe that had something to do with it?


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

BansheeRune said:


> Looks like there is only just enough chain wrap going on with that tensioner.


In the end, I wouldn’t use it again. I don’t think the Melvin applies enough tension on the chain. Maybe my spring was worn as it was a gift from a friend who’d been using it for a few years.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Why El Jefe. Ordered in April 2020 and got it in February this year. Have only gotten it out a hand full of times as it’s still winter here but absolutely love it. The ti is forgiving and the Sid is the right amount of thick. Hoping to get some bike packing in with it.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

chase2wheels said:


> In the end, I wouldn’t use it again. I don’t think the Melvin applies enough tension on the chain. Maybe my spring was worn as it was a gift from a friend who’d been using it for a few years.


Chain wrap is key. The less, the more tension needed. This is an issue with smaller cogs, typically.
If it weren't for sliding dropouts, I likely would have nothing but trouble with my 14T coupled to a 30.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

Salsa Juan Solo @ 20lbs


----------



## Haroldlikesbikes (Jan 3, 2006)

Milkmoney 3.0 (green) in a 32/19 for days I want to be XC fast.










Milkmoney 4.0 in a 30/21 for days I want to climb everything


----------



## jchan417 (Apr 19, 2018)

poonamibaxter said:


> View attachment 1976525
> 
> View attachment 1976526
> 
> ...


Been waiting for photos of other el jefes to show up. I also ordered last spring and just got the frame in February, but haven't had the time or funds to build it up yet. Hoping to have it together in the next month or two - glad to hear you're enjoying the frame.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I probably shouldn’t post this photo in this thread because (1) it’s not my bike, and (2) it’s not a ‘22 model (thread title.) In fact I don’t even remember whose bike it is or when I took this photo. I just came across it as I was perusing my archived photos and thought the bike looks cool enough that it ought to be seen by more peeps. So here it is. Make of it what you will. If it’s your bike, please tell its story. Thanks.








=sParty


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> I probably shouldn’t post this photo in this thread because (1) it’s not my bike, and (2) it’s not a ‘22 model (thread title.)


Cool looking bike.

I don't think there's an expectation of model 22 bikes. Heck the OP's first post is of an 02 Bianchi.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Almost looks like a Singular Cycles frame


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Retrotec, early Black Sheep?, Oddity, ??

I don't recognize those dropouts?


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Retrotec, early Black Sheep?, Oddity, ??


I was thinking early Blacksheep.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

jchan417 said:


> Been waiting for photos of other el jefes to show up. I also ordered last spring and just got the frame in February, but haven't had the time or funds to build it up yet. Hoping to have it together in the next month or two - glad to hear you're enjoying the frame.


I am loving the frame. Been getting out on some chunky stuff I usually ride my full suspension on and loving it. The ti is really forgiving. 

Did you get the Sid also? I really expected to hate this fork. I am a Fox guy and thought I would want more travel but I am yuge fan of this Sid. It really goes well with this frame.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Just finished the Tuesday road race series and it's back to single speed.
46/18
7.9kg

Will go nicely with the Kona Unit (32/20) and Giant Anthem (32/21).

Leaves the gravel/CX/short track xc bike (rigid Stumpjumper) as the only geared bike.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Missed my Spot Rocker that I sold a few months ago, so bought a frame and built this up. It’s a bit more “racey” this time around with a whole bunch of light weight parts on it. 38 miles and 2,800 feet of climbing of Arizona Trails today southeast of Tucson.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Good ole Misfit. Worst dropouts this side of forward facing horizontals 😂









Still a great riding AL frame, even with ancient geometry and specs.


----------



## Surfindabass (Nov 30, 2020)

Started SSing on a slalom bike/DJ build 26er transformed for trail riding and got hooked. Scored this Sage Flow Motion Ti Frame and transferred parts over from my Canfield Balance and the 26er. Loving this bike already but replacing parts little by little so I can get the other two bikes back up and running. Safe to say, I'm good just riding this one for a little while! Really excited to have bottle cages as the desert starts to warm up. It's been a few years since I had bikes that had any.


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Glamor shots after a bath and wheel “BNGs”.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Just a quickly. Pugsley, fat bike in the desert.


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Update with oval ring and moving my horn to the top tube off the handlebar.


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

Another Spot Rocker


----------



## mattf (Feb 1, 2005)

chase2wheels said:


> Glamor shots after a bath and wheel “BNGs”.
> 
> View attachment 1978993
> 
> ...





chase2wheels said:


> Glamor shots after a bath and wheel “BNGs”.
> 
> View attachment 1978993
> 
> ...


Ok, help me out here, what is a "wheel BNG"?


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

I see those Rockers on the local trails from time to time, they are really nice bikes!


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

mattf said:


> Ok, help me out here, what is a "wheel BNG"?


BNG…bold new graphics…industry speak…but I used it as sarcasm. My wit has fallen flat 😁


----------



## Singlespeeds (11 mo ago)

New XC Singlespeed build, custom Marino, Marzocchi Z2 and the rest is from the parts bin! 
She rips!


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Singlespeeds said:


> New XC Singlespeed build, custom Marino, Marzocchi Z2 and the rest is from the parts bin!
> She rips!
> View attachment 1979651
> 
> View attachment 1979650


What's your geo numbers?


----------



## dvsone81 (Oct 12, 2021)

DeoreDX said:


> Update with oval ring and moving my horn to the top tube off the handlebar.
> 
> View attachment 1979162
> View attachment 1979165


Have you ridden since the oval swap? I’m looking into trying an oval…read lots of positives and lots of people saying it didn’t make a difference (?) or they didn’t notice a difference.


----------



## Singlespeeds (11 mo ago)

DeoreDX said:


> What's your geo numbers?


470mm reach
66.5 head angle
425mm chain stay

Cant remember the rest off hand, but I basically merged a Spot Rocker and a Norco Revolver HT, and made it a tad slacker; it also has 120mm travel with a 44mm offset fork!
Been loving it!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

The trails are open and I'm in love all over again.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

So 50 rides back on the SS since resurrecting my 69er back in March. It's been great; haven't been this satisfied riding in years.

Over that time, I've worked thru some of the toothing issues.... After some corrective surgery, I no longer believe my DUC32 is going to explode. A bit more tuning there and I'll be spot on. Some brake work... more coming in the way of fresh rotors. I have "non-aged" tire rubber waiting for a reason. Confidence in my platform even inspired me to go all the way to Japan for this WTB Silverado in matching brown:










Going thru my "bins of history" I found this rare no longer produced bling cog from CK...but 18T which is too low for me. Maybe if I get a 34 ring tho.










Cheers.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Carl, that bike wants to go dirtin' reallllly bad! Looks damn fine and fun.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> Carl, that bike wants to go dirtin' reallllly bad! Looks damn fine and fun.


Thanks Man. We just got back. I love riding it.

I've restrained myself writing about it, I don't want to be too boastful. Years past I could lay claim to, um, let's say no one would ever say I was under trained or couldn't lay it down when called for. Anyway, for me, the high water mark of my ability as an athlete was what I could do racing/riding the SS. Well, I ain't no spring chicken any more and recent years had some pesky injuries. I really thought the demands of SS were beyond me in any practical sense. Turns out....not true. It took a bit to adjust and build up. But this ol' bird got some life left him. It motivates me. I'm good on this bike - we compliment each other.

Sure, this is my version of being an old guy in a clapped out 77 TransAm w/ T tops that no one else thinks is cool. But I think it's b1tchin. They see me be rollin'. They hatin'. Ridin' dirty.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Carl Mega said:


> Going thru my "bins of history" I found this rare no longer produced bling cog from CK...but 18T which is too low for me. Maybe if I get a 34 ring tho.
> 
> View attachment 1980430
> 
> ...


Nice, Carl. Way to git back.
I used to have a complete set of King Cogs 18-21 (or 22, whichever was the biggest they made.) When I thought I'd given singlespeeding up a couple years ago, I gave them all away except for one... a 19t, I think. Anyway now I wish I hadn't done that. Like you, I'm back to enjoying the SS again. Didn't think that could happen.
=sParty


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Nice, Carl. Way to git back.
> I used to have a complete set of King Cogs 18-21


Man, that's great. SS is in the air! We're bringin' sexy back or something.

Do you know, did CK ever make a 17T? My Surly cog is about done and 32:17 is my go to and checkin out the classy wolftooth. Otherwise, I may eventually dump my 32 ring and go 34 so I can run the King 18T. Works out about the same.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Carl Mega said:


> Man, that's great. SS is in the air! We're bringin' sexy back or something.
> 
> Do you know, did CK ever make a 17T? My Surly cog is about done and 32:17 is my go to and checkin out the classy wolftooth. Otherwise, I may eventually dump my 32 ring and go 34 so I can run the King 18T. Works out about the same.


You know, I think CK might have made a 17t. I doubt I owned one of those -- I tended to run a 32-20ish gear at the time and preferred to keep cogs & rings larger in hopes of maximizing longevity. So I doubt I would have bought a 17t even if CK offered one. Best of luck in your search.
=sParty


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Carl Mega said:


> Thanks Man. We just got back. I love riding it.
> 
> I've restrained myself writing about it, I don't want to be too boastful. Years past I could lay claim to, um, let's say no one would ever say I was under trained or couldn't lay it down when called for. Anyway, for me, the high water mark of my ability as an athlete was what I could do racing/riding the SS. Well, I ain't no spring chicken any more and recent years had some pesky injuries. I really thought the demands of SS were beyond me in any practical sense. Turns out....not true. It took a bit to adjust and build up. But this ol' bird got some life left him. It motivates me. I'm good on this bike - we compliment each other.
> 
> Sure, this is my version of being an old guy in a clapped out 77 TransAm w/ T tops that no one else thinks is cool. But I think it's b1tchin. They see me be rollin'. They hatin'. Ridin' dirty.


I for one think that is an awesome build. Would sport that in a heartbeat! Glad to see a nice bike gettin some lovin! 
"Singlespeed makes ya strong fast" -A. Humphrey

Prior to cancer, I had no issue riding my Middlechild up the mountain for a great descent. Pissed me off every time there were geared bikes going slow and taking me out of my powerband...
Kinda my LS equipped one speed automatic.

On cogs, look into Endless. Very nice components.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I've got a nice CK 18t too.
So worn it's useless on the bike, so it's on the wall.


----------



## Bluebeat007 (Mar 17, 2004)

Radimus


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Carl Mega said:


> Sure, this is my version of being an old guy in a clapped out 77 TransAm w/ T tops that no one else thinks is cool. But I think it's b1tchin. They see me be rollin'. They hatin'. Ridin' dirty


No Carl. Other old guys in Fieros and Mustang IIs are impressed. I'm in a K car, and I think it's killer.


----------



## engineerjoe (Jul 16, 2007)

29+ homemade CroMo current build:
63 HTA
Rock Shox Lyrik (160, need to lower to 120 or 130mm)
Truvativ Hammerschmidt crank (so not technically a single speed, high and low range)
Surly sunrise bars
200mm PNW dropper


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

engineerjoe said:


> 29+ homemade CroMo current build:
> 63 HTA
> Rock Shox Lyrik (160, need to lower to 120 or 130mm)
> Truvativ Hammerschmidt crank (so not technically a single speed, high and low range)
> ...


Nice! What bars ya got on that thing?
=sParty


----------



## engineerjoe (Jul 16, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> Nice! What bars ya got on that thing?
> =sParty


Surly Sunrise bars 820mm width, 83mm rise, 15deg backsweep and 7deg upsweep


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

sParty, lemme try that bike!! 😁


----------



## Morry (12 mo ago)

Converted my 2002 Brodie Kinetic (steel frame) over to SS. It's stock except for a OneUp 32T oval chain ring x Surley 20T cog. Also using a Shimano Alfine tensioner with a KMC 8spd chain and its smooth like buttah. Bike rides fantastic!


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Experimenting with my packless setup. Used a Wolftooth B-rad to add a 2nd bottle cage. Mounted a 3rd on the top tube to hold a container I use to hold my keys and food. Use a oneup pump and tool set mounted to the b-rad. Did 24 miles today. Refiled water bottles half way through the ride. Setup worked awesome. Nice not having a pack.


----------



## Bosco1911 (Aug 17, 2014)

And she's in the classifieds for sale.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

^I like seeing worn grips. You know what's up.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Bosco1911 said:


> View attachment 1981796
> 
> And she's in the classifieds for sale.


"And she's in the classifieds for sale."

No wonder it's all polished up. Yuck! Needs more dirt...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

*OneSpeed* said:


> "And she's in the classifieds for sale."
> 
> No wonder it's all polished up. Yuck! Needs more dirt...


Incomplete...

Needs pedal time all day, every day. The dirt is a standard feature under these conditions.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Minor update, PNW post (I love it), and additional mud/grime/etc


----------



## buffet (Oct 7, 2018)

Surly ECR, 34/18


----------



## MaineLotus (Jun 27, 2016)

Fat Chance Ti Yo Eddy - top of the A-Trail, Maine


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

Love my Timberjack! Building up a 2022 fuse to compare it to, will see what the winner is.
IMG_4190 by driverfound337, on Flickr


----------



## NowThatsDoomage (7 mo ago)

Howdy y'all! Here's my SSalamander.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I have not seen this bike in person, but I hope that some of you realize that this great ugliness is a real problem that needs a solution:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/BikeMechanics/comments/vcydca


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Kill it with fire!!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Carbon fork, Chris King headset, Shimano Tourney gears.
All the top line stuff...
Dodgy frame but.



mack_turtle said:


> I have not seen this bike in person, but I hope that some of you realize that this great ugliness is a real problem that needs a solution:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/BikeMechanics/comments/vcydca


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Made some ME700 Race pedals for the Anthem.
Don't like the side to side rocking on the XTR Race and XT Trail pedals.
Good sized platform on these.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Hmmmm…


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Super E said:


> Hmmmm…
> View attachment 1989904


But, where's the rest of it??


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> But, where's the rest of it??


And so it begins…


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Much bettah!

Looks awesome, let the adventure begin.


----------



## straw (Nov 9, 2004)

My wife would love your bike. It’s her favourite colour. And I’d love to get her in a SS👍


----------



## straw (Nov 9, 2004)

get her on a SS


----------



## straw (Nov 9, 2004)

After waiting 14 months my new SS bike arrived yesterday. The builder is Sam Wittingham owner of Naked Bikes on the west coast of BC. This bike has been 10 years in the dreaming so never give up. I read an article in Dirt Rag magazine years ago featuring a beautiful bike from Sam. I knew then that someday I’d own one of his bikes. 

There’s lots of goodie’s on this bike:
custom titanium frame
eewing cranks
WAO covert carbon rims
Onyx hubs
Chromag seat and handlebar
Chris King headset
9point8 fall line dropper
Shimano xt two piston brakes
Fox fit 140 fork
Wolftooth dropper lever 
Raceface grips 
OneUp pedals
Wolftooth 32t front ring
Kick ass 21t cog
Forcaster 2.60 x 29 tires
weights 25 lbs

I haven’t hit the trails yet but on gravel road in from of my farm this bike feels fast. Hope to get out this weekend. Enjoy the pictures😁


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

straw said:


> After waiting 14 months my new SS bike arrived yesterday. The builder is Sam Wittingham owner of Naked Bikes on the west coast of BC. This bike has been 10 years in the dreaming so never give up. I read an article in Dirt Rag magazine years ago featuring a beautiful bike from Sam. I knew then that someday I’d own one of his bikes.
> 
> There’s lots of goodie’s on this bike:
> custom titanium frame
> ...


Sweet bike man, congrats on realizing a 10 year dream! I know Sams work and it's top notch! Gorgeous frame!


----------



## straw (Nov 9, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Sweet bike man, congrats on realizing a 10 year dream! I know Sams work and it's top notch! Gorgeous frame!


Thanks, it’s a real work of art. Now I’m gonna get out there and ride it!
Cheers


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Frame-sm Esker Japhy -dusk green
Fork- 34Fox 120mm
HS- Wolf tooth(included with frame)
Stem-ENVE 50mm
Bars -ENVE 25mm rise
Grips- Ergon GD1 moss w/oil slick
Brakes- XT 8120 with Flo levers (jet fuel)
Cranks- Original RF Next SL (from my old SS)
Pedals- Original XTR trail spd
Chain ring - RF blue ano 32 tooth
Cog- new Boone rainbow ano- 22t
Seat post- Fox Transfer with Fox lever
Saddle- Ergon with oil slick rails
Wheels- Stan's Baron CB7 with db Sapin spokes and blue alloy nips laced up to blue Hadley hubs (rear is original Hadley SS hub)
Tires Teravail 29x2.6 tan wall L&S with Cushcore rear and Rimpact front inserts
Chain-KMC SL1
Bottle cage- Silca rainbow ano


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

hardmtnbiker said:


> View attachment 1997772


That's such a sweet bike. 

I know that bench!!


----------



## Grindup (9 mo ago)

Here’s Bandit. 2022 Kona Honzo ST.


----------



## Grindup (9 mo ago)

Oops. Here's pics.


----------



## Mtbdavefl (10 mo ago)

New bars day
View attachment 1998611
View attachment 1998610
View attachment 1998611
View attachment 1998612

View attachment 1998612

View attachment 1998610


----------



## Mtbdavefl (10 mo ago)

Q


----------



## Mike Clark (Jun 25, 2017)

2009 Superfly
30x20
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## Mike Clark (Jun 25, 2017)

2020 Surly Karate Monkey
32x20
130mm Sektor
150mm dropper


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Still “testing” this one…not sure I’ll keep it - way too cushy…


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Stanton Sherpa with Zee derailleur for a tensioner.


----------



## bleachstreak (Feb 26, 2007)

6 years in SService


----------



## cbenj42 (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's mine: a 1st generation Santa Cruz Highball C. It is, without a doubt, my favorite bike of all time. The current build weighs in at 20lbs with a standard Fox 32 fork, Lightbicycle rims on DT Swiss hubs, Paul tensioner, and a CushCore XC insert in the rear tire. It could be lighter, but I don't think that would make me any happier


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

bleachstreak said:


> 6 years in SService
> 
> View attachment 2004589



It's too clean!!!!


----------



## dolface (Apr 5, 2007)

Pipedream Sirius S5, size Long
130mm Fox 34
LB rims, I9 1/1 hubs, Tannus Armor in the rear
Hayes T2 brakes
Hope cranks w/ Boone cog
Bike Yoke dropper,
Chromag bars, Nukeproof pedals, Ergon saddle/grips

Moar pics: Pipedream Sirius S5 bike check


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Crankyone's Jeep has a Jeep on the back!

Hang on a minute, lemme get my bike, there's another bike spot on that rack!!!


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Since the last time I posted an image. Switched to the DVO Diamond. Switched to lighter wheels. Went from a smart Sam to Hans Damp in the front. Added SQ lab inner bar ends.


----------



## the_riddler (Jun 21, 2017)

One squishy Mtn SS, one not so squishy flatland SS. Neither with enough bottle cages.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Unfortunately, there is no scotch in those bottles! Nice pair 'o SS'rs.


----------



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

Az_DesertRat said:


> Here is my Steel Spotty!!
> View attachment 1966233
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet spot rocker set up! I need to go back to 27.5+ set up and get a wireless dropper


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Party foul. You can't describe a cool bike and not post a picture.
> 
> Must include pics people.


Brain fart.


----------



## badsneakers (Dec 12, 2015)

My new 44! 
I'm in love with this bike.


----------



## surfwagon (Dec 5, 2017)

Here’s 3 of my 4 singlespeed. I also have an RSD Ti Middlechild that’s on rigid gravel duty


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

surfwagon said:


> Here’s 3 of my 4 singlespeed. I also have an RSD Ti Middlechild that’s on rigid gravel duty


My Middlechild is on playtime duty full time. I think that bike has a PhD in playtime!


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

badsneakers said:


> My new 44!
> I'm in love with this bike.


You're having a good year.


----------



## badsneakers (Dec 12, 2015)

Carl Mega said:


> You're having a good year.


Haha... it's been alright!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Karate Monkey now has a Tandell fork, -1.5° Works headset, 2.8" Trevail Coronado and 3" Chronicle up front.

Now if it would stop raining and turning the local dirt into peanut butter, I could get it dirty like this.





  








Karate Monkey with big ol tires




__
mack_turtle


__
2 mo ago




3" front, 2.8" rear










  








KM 2.8 seat stay clearance




__
mack_turtle


__
2 mo ago












  








KM chainstay clearance




__
mack_turtle


__
2 mo ago




2.8" Trevail Coronado on a 30.5 Industry Nine rim










  








Tandell fork tire clearance




__
mack_turtle


__
2 mo ago




3" Chronicle on a 29mm Stan's Flow rim


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Race time, meant to be pissing down, hence the jacket.
It wasn't...

2nd in class (50-59).


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

mack_turtle said:


> Karate Monkey now has a Tandell fork, -1.5° Works headset, 2.8" Trevail Coronado and 3" Chronicle up front.


Looks fun for ATX. Are you running the Coronado backwards?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

xjbaylor said:


> Looks fun for ATX. Are you running the Coronado backwards?


it's backwards because that's how I mounted it the first time and I don't feel like taking it back off now! with this girth and the amount of wear, I don't think it will matter which way the tread goes.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Cherry Cola Nimble9, WAO Union rims laced to I9 Hydra, Fox 36, Chromag bars and stem, XT brakes and cranks, Boone cog, PNW post. It can handle everything from single track to downhill laps.


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

Built up this Surly Krampus from components off of my Trek Stache 7. Really enjoying this bike so very much. Just a joy to ride.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

”Racing” at 12hr Dusk to Dawn this past weekend solo with my son.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Still need to yank the OEM saddle for the 3d printed fizik, swap the tires to aspen 2.4 WTs, put the flat enve M5 bar on in place of the riser bar, add a carbon cage, garmin mount and put the egg beater 11s on, but as she sits with pedals, 20.04. Large. Running 46/26, or about 32/18 for you chain guys. Live on the side of a mountain and the trails go uuuupppp, and dooooooooown. Last SS was last year on my Honzo ESD, so this rocket ship should be a tad better on the climbs.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

This is my new Chromag Stylus. XL with Chromag wheels, Delium tires, Lyrik 150, Magura MT7 brakes and the magic 32/20 gearing.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

^ 1/2 link or magic ratio?


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Carl Mega said:


> ^ 1/2 link or magic ratio?


Magic. Narrow wide front chainring so half link wouldn’t work. https://eehouse.org/fixin/formfmu


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

yzedf said:


> This is my new Chromag Stylus. XL with Chromag wheels, Delium tires, Lyrik 150, Magura MT7 brakes and the magic 32/20 gearing.
> 
> View attachment 2015498


Love it! reminds me of my ESD last year. Beast of an SS right there man. Good on you!


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

chase2wheels said:


> ”Racing” at 12hr Dusk to Dawn this past weekend solo with my son.
> 
> View attachment 2013433


such a great bike!


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

RatBikeRod said:


> Built up this Surly Krampus from components off of my Trek Stache 7. Really enjoying this bike so very much. Just a joy to ride.
> 
> View attachment 2013432


aero bars?


----------



## Mtbdavefl (10 mo ago)

yzedf said:


> Magic. Narrow wide front chainring so half link wouldn’t work. https://eehouse.org/fixin/formfmu


Nice rig

I use a NW chainring with 1/8” chain, and one single half-link so I keep the rear wheel as far fwd on the slider as possible. Once the chain wears a bit I remove the half-link.

I use this calc





Javascript Bicycle Chain Length Calculator







www.machinehead-software.co.uk


----------



## vitaflo (Mar 6, 2021)

Did a full rebuild of my 2001 Gary Fischer Marlin over the summer. All new parts, converted to disc brakes, made it single speed. Pretty sure if I go from a 17t to 18t cog I can drop the tensioner but haven't tried it yet (32/17 currently). This thing is hella fun, almost like a dirt jumper now. Still has a bit of sketch I like.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

vitaflo said:


> Did a full rebuild of my 2001 Gary Fischer Marlin over the summer. All new parts, converted to disc brakes, made it single speed. Pretty sure if I go from a 17t to 18t cog I can drop the tensioner but haven't tried it yet (32/17 currently). This thing is hella fun, almost like a dirt jumper now. Still has a bit of sketch I like.
> 
> View attachment 2015782


Can you say BMXcountry? That bike is a session whore from the word go!


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

BansheeRune said:


> Can you say BMXcountry?


Time for another "What do we call the space between..." threads


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Time for another "What do we call the space between..." threads


Space! cause they are all pseudocountry...


----------



## vitaflo (Mar 6, 2021)

BansheeRune said:


> Can you say BMXcountry? That bike is a session whore from the word go!


Funny enough that's exactly what I was going for! I just wasn't smart enough to come up with a name for it.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Does an FG count as well?
Recently got this cutie to play with on sunny days.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

asphaltdude said:


> Does an FG count as well?
> Recently got this cutie to play with on sunny days.


Hmmm, a real phyxy!! Awesome!!


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm gonna be skidding like it's 2007 again!🤠


----------



## SS777 (6 mo ago)

Man, just came back from the maiden voyage with my SSindy SStraggler, 115-120 nocturnal kilometers in freezing conditions in the hilly/mountainous area I'm living- had only to adjust the saddle to get an instant relief from the back pain, she managed very well the most demanding part of the climb (5km 'round 12% average gradient) and of course the grx brakes (had to do lots and lots of research in order to find an adapter IS2000 to flat mount, in order to install them) did thoroughly the job in the frozen tarmac. Cannot wait to try her in cyclocross conditions (will use my beloved raceking CX in that case)! Already I'm lovin' that DOS eno freewheel from White Industries. I think I could start dreaming for the next project : a Cross-Check in order to finally try a fixie/singlesspeed with that elusive(at least for me) flip/flop hub and, obviously, the WI freewheel!

No problems with the chainline ( the ideal one with the GRX 600 crankset lies in the middle of the two cogs)


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Been off for a while due to injuries, surgeries, rehabs from said surgeries, and just general 57 year old laziness. Back on and STOKED!









Have Fun!


----------



## so.single (Sep 27, 2021)

been riding a rigid monocog and just bought a unit


----------

